# Diferents obertures de la vocal neutra segons la comarca



## ivanovic77

No vull posar-me gaire pesat amb el tema perquè sé que per aquí hi ha poca gent interessada en fonètica, però m'agradaria saber si algú em podria indicar algun llibre o pàgina web on es parli de les diferències en la manera de pronunciar la vocal neutra, si és que n'existeix algun...

Per exemple, la vocal neutra al Penedès és més tancada que a Barcelona ciutat i tendeix una mica cap a "e" (com a bona part de Tarragona oriental), mentre que a la Plana de Vic tendeix més cap a una "a" arrodonida amb els llavis. Al Baix Empordà la vocal neutra tendeix cap a una "è" oberta, mentre que al Camp de Tarragona sona gairebé com una mescla de "e" i "o" (Torrogona)... 

Tot això que dic és un pèl exagerat, però aquells que s'hi hagin fixat entendran més o menys el que dic. Hi ha cap llibre o pàgina web sobre el tema?

Gràcies per la vostra paciència...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Sense arribar al teu nivell de detall, les diferències dialectals de la vocal neutra sí que les havia notat 

Has mirat la Gramàtica del Català Contemporani? Pot ser que allà hi trobis alguna cosa...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ivanovic77 said:


> Per exemple, la vocal neutra al Penedès és més tancada que a Barcelona ciutat i tendeix una mica cap a "e" (com a bona part de Tarragona oriental),


 
Una "garrafopenedesenca" t'ho confirma


----------



## xupxup

Aquestes diferències sovint són tan grans d'un poble a un altre que s'utilitzen per imitar un parlar i per riure's dels veïns. A Reus és molt característic perquè fan una neutra final molt marcada. "Hole!" per dir hola. Pel Baix Penedès es coneix la gent de Llorenç i St. Jaume perquè fan una neutra final molt engolada, molt especial, "Marto, vino!" per dir Marta vine. 
El que sí que he detectat molt sovint és que les vocals neutres no són iguals en un mateix parlant segons la posició en la paraula. Per exemple, per mi les tres vocals de patata sonen diferents, és molt subtil però sonen diferents. La primera és una neutra total, estándard, com la de que fan a la Catalunya central. La segona és una a ben oberta, i la última és una neutra que tira cap a una è oberta, una mica com la que fan en alguns pobles de Lleida (Arbèquè, Junèdè) però no tant exagerada.
De fet, per aquí el que ens sona més malament de l'accent barceloní és precisament aquesta vocal neutra final. Quan volem parlar com un "da Barna" només hem d'obrir molt les neutres finals, perquè per la resta els parlars són pràcticament idèntics.


----------



## ivanovic77

Gràcies a tots per les respostes 



avellanainphilly said:


> Has mirat la Gramàtica del Català Contemporani? Pot ser que allà hi trobis alguna cosa...


 
Doncs miraré si a la biblioteca del meu poble el tenen. 



xupxup said:


> El que sí que he detectat molt sovint és que les vocals neutres no són iguals en un mateix parlant segons la posició en la paraula. Per exemple, per mi les tres vocals de patata sonen diferents, és molt subtil però sonen diferents. La primera és una neutra total, estándard, com la de que fan a la Catalunya central. La segona és una a ben oberta, i la última és una neutra que tira cap a una è oberta, una mica com la que fan en alguns pobles de Lleida (Arbèquè, Junèdè) però no tant exagerada.
> De fet, per aquí el que ens sona més malament de l'accent barceloní és precisament aquesta vocal neutra final. Quan volem parlar com un "da Barna" només hem d'obrir molt les neutres finals, perquè per la resta els parlars són pràcticament idèntics.


 
Tens raó, a mi em passa el mateix amb la paraula "patata". La vocal neutra final tendeix més cap a "e". Pel que sembla, la vocal neutra es pot pronunciar amb timbres diferents fins i tot en un mateix parlant. També he llegit per internet que a segons quines zones de catalunya, la vocal neutra, quan està al costat d'una "l" (ela), es velaritza, pronunciant-se més tancada, gairebé entre "e" i "o". Per exemple:

calor: [c*œ*ló] La vocal neutra sonaria més tancada, per estar al costat d'una ela.

talús: [tœlús] Aquí també.

És clar, això no passa a tots els dialectes, però jo mateix noto una certa tendència a pronunciar la vocal neutra més tancada quan està al costat d'una ela.

Segons aquestes teories, podríem tenir fins a *3 vocals neutres* diferents en la paraula "Barcelona":

[B*æ*rs*œ*lón*è*]

La primera, la més oberta de totes, sonaria entre "a" i "e", la segona, més tancada i velar, entre "e" i "o"; i l'última, com deia en xupxup, tirant cap a è oberta.

Us sembla possible o estic pixant fora de test?


----------



## ernest_

Estic bastant d'acord amb el que dieu, de fet casualment ho vaig pensant l'altre dia amb la paraula "bacallà" i "va callar". Jo crec que hi ha una vocal neutra àtona, i llavors una "a" tònica i una "a" semi-tònica que sonen diferent, com a mínim.


----------



## betulina

xupxup said:


> i la última és una neutra que tira cap a una è oberta, una mica com la que fan en alguns pobles de Lleida (Arbèquè, Junèdè) però no tant exagerada.



Llegint-vos, amb retard, he pensat que per aquí Badalona aquesta pronúncia de la A àtona final, que tira cap a E oberta, és pròpia de la gent gran, de 70 anys cap amunt, diria. Recordo perfectament la meva àvia fent-ho, i ho sento en gent gran, però en els joves diria que s'ha perdut i es fa més A. Jo la sabria reproduir, però no la faig de manera espontània. No sabria dir si la generació de 50-60 anys la fa, ara, però... miraré de fixar-m'hi.


----------



## ivanovic77

betulina said:


> Llegint-vos, amb retard, he pensat que per aquí Badalona aquesta pronúncia de la A àtona final, que tira cap a E oberta, és pròpia de la gent gran, de 70 anys cap amunt, diria. Recordo perfectament la meva àvia fent-ho, i ho sento en gent gran, però en els joves diria que s'ha perdut i es fa més A. Jo la sabria reproduir, però no la faig de manera espontània. No sabria dir si la generació de 50-60 anys la fa, ara, però... miraré de fixar-m'hi.


 
Gairebé tots els joves de l'àrea metropolitana de Barcelona han perdut la vocal neutra. O si encara es pot considerar neutra, és més una "a" que una "æ". De totes maneres, per bé que he estat jo qui ha obert el tòpic, diria que sovint se li dóna massa importància a la vocal neutra. La vocal neutra, almenys a Catalunya, és sempre àtona, per tant és una vocal que es pronuncia així per la relaxació, natural i necessària, que té lloc abans i després de les vocals tòniques, que en català són més enfàtiques que en castellà. Les vocals tòniques són lo important, no les neutres. A les tòniques és on haurien de parar atenció els estudiants de català que vulguin perfeccionar el seu accent, i no pas a les neutres, que sorgeixen quasi automàticament si la vocal tònica de la paraula es pronuncia amb l'ènfasi i l'obertura apropiada. Ho dic perquè m'he fixat que alguns professors de català ho fan a l'inrevés; se centren en explicar als alumnes les meravelles de la neutralitat vocal sense parar esment a la vocal tònica, que és la veritable columna vertebral de la paraula. És com si comencessin la casa per la teulada, no sé si m'explico...

El que em sembla més flagrant de la fonètica de les noves generacions és la pèrdua de l'obertura de "às", "ès" i "òs" tòniques. Jo mateix noto que he perdut part d'aquesta obertura quan comparo la meva fonètica amb la dels meus avis. És aquesta la primera característica fonètica malmesa per la convivència entre el català i el castellà -en la qual sempre hi surt perdent el català-. No és ni la essa sonora, ni la jota, ni la vocal neutra. És l'altura tonal, la prominència accentual, la primera víctima arrossegada per la marea imparable castellanoparlant.

Però en fi, suposo que d'aquí a 30 ó 40 anys, el català tindrà una fonètica indistingible de la castellana, de la mateixa manera que passa avui dia amb el gallec a segons quines zones de Galícia.


----------

